# Need wood in South Louisiana



## SouthernBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of a a place in the New Orleans area to buy good wood? Lots of lumber yards that sell only construcion type lumber. I am looking for some good hardwoods for some projects. I am new to woodworking and could really use the help.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gueydan Lumber on Airline Hwy. near Central, or Riverside Lumber on Morrison Rd. in New Orleans East.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

http://www.acadianhardwoods.com/about.html , it's in Ponchatoula, great selection of quality wood.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Try to search on Woodfinder. Of course you can swing by the Houston Metro area and go to Houston Hardwoods, Clarks, or M and G Sawmill up around Huntsville…


----------



## SouthernBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I am going to stop by Gueydan Lumber today to take a look and see what they have. Since I am very new to wood working and have sat an read many posts about begginers I am no a little intimidated to go there. But I'll stop by and see anyway.
Again thanks for the help.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck… Yeah some hardwood dealers only seem to want to deal with experienced people that buy in LARGE quantities. It's a pain when I only need say 10 board feet to have to deal with a 50 bd/ft minimum order… Not that I can't use it later, but the budget hit hurts sometimes…


----------



## SouthernBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

I went to Gueyden Lumber today for the first time. And everybody there was extremely helpful. Unfortunately they don't have a huge selection of non-construcion lumber. I got a nice piece of walnut 4/4 8 inches wide and 8 feet long fro $28.00 calculated at 5 board feet

```
$5.75 a foot. And also got  a piece of maple 6/4 8 inches wide and 8 feet long for $45.00 calculated as 12 board feet
```
$3.75 a foot. Are these OK prices. Also what is the difference between soft maple and hard maple?

Thanks


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

the difference is exactly in the name, hard and soft!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## SouthernBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

Can soft maple still be used for cutting boards?


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

Southernboy, I know you are in new orleans but if you wanted to drive up to baton rouge there is a place that is going out of business and they had all of there lumber for great prices last time I was down that way. It is Acoustic Specialties Millworks division. I think all they have left now is soft maple and red oak but a couple months ago I got some 8/4 hard maple for 1.98 a board foot and some 4/4 and 5/4 mahogany and walnut for I think 2.06 a board foot. Like I said all they had left the last time I was there was soft maple and red oak but it was cheap and would be worth the drive if you are looking for either of those.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

If you get a chance, go to acadian in Ponchatula, It's where I buy most of mine from. They'll even deliver to your door if you're near one of their routes. If you buy less than $300 at a time they only add a $20 charge. 
But if you go to their yard, they'll let you pick your own lumber. If you set up a business account with them, you can buy at wholesale prices.


----------

